# just for fun.. wondering if my pup is from working lines...



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

hi all, this is really out of plain ol curiosity but i've been wondering about her lines.. Mishka is a very active 14 month old red/black colour. she was a rescue at 2 months so i have very little info on her. she's a great pup and that's all that matters.. however, both my vets swear she's from working lines because of her"straight" back and how rambuncious she is but that could be just normal puppy stuff. she has a high prey drive and is hyper, very loyal and extremely smart.. did i meantion gorgeous?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Straight back doesn't mean working lines. Most American pet line dogs have straight backs. She's very pretty, but I can't tell what lines she's from without looking at her.


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! i had no idea that most pet lines have straight back .. i think my vets think that because my pup is very active but that doesn't mean much. she's mine and i love her so much. one vet went as far to tell me that her concern(she has 2 working lings gsd) was that we wouldn't be able to handle such an over hyper working line puppy and that she would never be a house pet! she's very happy in our home and that vet is no longer our vet. she's getting a beautiful house that we are moving into in june with 2 acres and a pool so she can run around and play ball with us.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Like Emmore said, you can't tell unless you are looking at the pedigree.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Based on the photos, which are by no means an exact science, I would guess American lines (probably more pet than show), with possibly some German show mixed in. I don't see any indication of working lines in her photos, but there could be some a generation or two back.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She's a pretty girl and I would guess showlines, maybe American & German mixed.

I love the outdoor furniture she's sitting so pretty on!


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

i AGREE. all this non sense about being able to tell just by looking at her.. Vets don't know everything. I tend to think she is american with german show lines. my vet diagreed and said that she's not laid back enough but not all show lines are laid back.
btw, i din't ask the vet for her opinion, she thinks she knows it all because she has 2 females that are czech working lines..lol


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This is my girl who is American pet/ German show lines. She is also very active. She is mid to mid-hi drive. They look similar to me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Myself, I don't see any working lines in your pup - but I'm in no way an expert. The pictures you posted are all from unusual angles, so hard to judge body build from them. 
She does have some nice red pigment on her - my guess (and nothing but a total guess) is that she is BYB American pet lines (from her head shape and body build), with some West German Show lines in her (from the bitch stripe on her shoulders and red tint, but all lines can get the bitch stripe). 

Wonderful to hear about her drives, her energy, her smarts! Just one more excellent example about how great dogs are found in all lines, and the dangers of generalizing. 

If you post more pictures it might help, but keep in mind that just because myself or others 'think' she may be one line or another line, that does not mean that she is.

Edited to add: I didn't all the other posts when I typed up my answer - I guess I'm not that far off in my guess.


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for the insight. I do think that its hard to 
see body structure from the pics so I will post new ones .
I really appreciate your comments on how not to generalize!


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes they do look alike! Pretty girl. Thanks


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Courtney, that's her "area" meaning no one else can sit on the 
patio furniture! Just kidding she's not territorial but does love 
to take up the whole couch!


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

*more pics in response to just for fun. wondering if my pup is from working lines*

hi guys,so i have a couple more pics of Mishka,although i know no one can tell from a pic


----------

